# Lowrance/Navionics Help!



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have an Expedition C and just bought a Navionics East SD 2008 card for it and I cannot get it to work. After reading the book it would appear that I need to "load" the information from the card to the GPS. I have tried to do it but nothing happens. I know the card has the info on it because I select "Browse MMC files" and I can see everything on the card. 
The book says that I need to do:
"system setup"
"Transfer My Data"
"Load"
And when I get this far, the menu where the information "card" should be is blank...

Please help if you can!!!

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Never mind...After throwing the book away and figuring it out myself ~ we have success!!!

Tight Lines!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I knew you'd figure it out!!


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I should probably lose my man card for even opening the book...:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

LOL!! Na, we'll just give you a black mark.


----------



## L Carr (Jun 11, 2007)

If I can ever help with any Navionics questions, just send me a PM or post a note here. I work for Navionics and would be glad to answer as many qustions as I can! Don't have all the answers and my memory is too short to lie, so if I don't have the answer, I'll get it!

And don't worry about the reading directions thing...My wife thinks I am the only 'human' that reads directions at all, much less a man! 

LCinOH
Larry Carr


----------

